# FOUND!!!!! rock in SD



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

I found a South Dakota Rock:whistling:no:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you sure thats not a petrified dinosaur turd?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Must be nice, i cant dig one bucket of dirt without hitting a rock. One job i did a year ago i would estimate 20yrds of rock to one yard of dirt. Absolutely horrible digging, with a stream about 300' away i would say i was digging old riverbed. You can find sand and good soil here and there but most digging is in rock or on ledge.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe you can sell that on ebay.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

At what point does a rock cease to be a rock and becomes a boulder?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If the Feds find out, they will send in the EPA/DEP to do a study and shut you down until they find out if there are more rocks inhabiting that site.:sad:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

loneframer said:


> If the Feds find out, they will send in the EPA/DEP to do a study and shut you down until they find out if there are more rocks inhabiting that site.:sad:


Or find out if it is an endangered rock....or boulder.:laughing:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

especially if its a petrified dinosaur turd:laughing::laughing::shutup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

WoW that's a monster!

Did you end up charging extra because you hit a "Rock"?


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

tgeb said:


> WoW that's a monster!
> 
> Did you end up charging extra because you hit a "Rock"?


acually wore like 1/64th off a tooth might have to get a change order signed for excess wear and tear LOL:blink::whistling:w00t:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey...that looks like my rock:w00t:


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Would you ship to Ky.?


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> At what point does a rock cease to be a rock and becomes a boulder?



I would say.......and this is just me.....When you can't pick it up and throw it overhand into a pond or a window on my excavator.:laughing:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

stonelayer said:


> Would you ship to Ky.?


Yes I would and you are in luck because they have been multipying i'll have a pic tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Just do not get too excited and attempt to smoke it!

It is NOT that sorta rock!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i saw them replace utlities when they redid cliff ave from 12th st. north....there's a LOT of rock there. sweetman was blasting the stuff


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

day I should go to the quarry they got some big rocks there. Dad has one that when moved with the 950 cat with fluid in the back tires it was doin one of those perfectly balance floatin deals, Kinda unsettling:shutup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Most places around here you can't go 2' deep without hitting rock. Usually weathered cap rock a couple of feet deep, a dirt seam, and then solid blue limestone. But then some sites have 6 to 8 feet of soil. 

Of course you have to bid everything "unclassified". Roll the dice and take your chances! :w00t:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks to me like a mis-placed piece of Texas Pea Gravel.

We get a few rocks around here.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't get to excited, its a sex rock.I believe every state has one or two.


jlhaslip said:


> Looks to me like a mis-placed piece of Texas Pea Gravel.
> 
> We get a few rocks around here.


----------

